# Salary Question



## JL321 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi,

I admit I am a Hong Kong novice. I also can say that I have browsed this forum some and others. I'm left confused on just what a decent salary is in HK. 

I get the sense that a salary of 35,000 HKD would be tight for a western family of 3 (two adults and a 3-year old child) looking to liv ein a 2-bed apartment and life a comfortable life. I also think that for a person in commercial real estate with more than 10 years of experience this salary is too low. Am I right on both accounts? I know that there are lots of details that could sway the answer, but in general would my gut feeling be right?

Thanks.


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

That would be for a month? not a year surely.


----------



## JL321 (Mar 23, 2012)

Golo said:


> That would be for a month? not a year surely.


Yes, I meant per month!
I apologize for the omission. I also just reread my message and see a couple typos. My bad!

Anyway, is 35k/mo low? It seems to me that it might be.


----------



## AgentSugarCane (Aug 9, 2013)

The most expensive thing you will need to pay for in HK is accommodation. 
Whether you will live a comfortable life really depends on how adaptable you are to the HK culture. If you feel fine with a very localised life (instead of trying to keep your life American even though you are physically in HK), you will do alright with $35k.


----------



## Andy Robertson (Jul 19, 2011)

I would say $35,000 is low for living comfortably. Rent will depend on where you want to live, and for your family I would suggest that could be $15k to $25k. Monthly living expenses for gas, electricity & water can be about $2k. Food is probably about $3k a month for a family. Don't know what else you may be doing, or travelling to, or working expenses etc...


----------



## JL321 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. The opportunity didn't materialize. 
"Back to the drawing board."


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

JL321 said:


> Thanks for the input guys. The opportunity didn't materialize.
> "Back to the drawing board."



Sorry to hear that, you would have enjoyed it.


----------



## happyvalley2013 (Sep 13, 2013)

In Hong Kong, if you were making $35000/month, it's not too bad. However, you have to aware of the fact that you can only rent a very small 2 bedrooms flat for $15000/month. That's almost half of your salary.


----------



## dealsone (Sep 17, 2013)

Actually, 35,000 HKD per month is in the medium range in Hong Kong.
But renting a room will cost your third of salary. If you are full of experience in that area, and you did well in the next half year, they will increase your salary.
This is the truth. You can help them earn more money, then they will give you more money! Good luck, JL321!


----------



## luvchinb (Sep 17, 2013)

Just okay salary kinda tight for the family total expense.


----------

